# Free treatmenrt in return for egg-sharing?



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

I've heard that some places offer a completely free cycle in return for egg-sharing, does anyone know if this is true and if so where can you do it?  I've shared once before but it still cost about £1200....If anyone knows where this happens please can you let me know?

Thanks

Mamma


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Mamma

I have egg shared twice (just started my 3rd ES) now with LWC. The only costs for egg sharers there are - £250 initial consultation, £75 semen analysis and £104 **** fee. We have paid extra for blastocyst (£500) and freezing of embroyos (£500), they also charge for ICSI but we didn't need this so am not sure of the cost. Hope that helps!

Moocat


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi..

Have a look at The Lister in London. IVF is free for egg sharers apart from.. the HFEA fee, ICSI, blastocyst and freezing. So if you don't need ICSI and have a 2/3 day transfer and freeze none you'd only pay the HFEA fee of approx £100, plus travelling expenses.

Best of luck!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi
I am eggsharing at Bourn and there eggshare is free and so is the icsi you just pay for the inital consultation and any scans at that appointment. It cost me £300.

Liz xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi
I have just egg shared for the 2nd time at the nuffield Woking. Everything is free apart from the hfea which is £105 and if you need icsi, freezing, blasts. Icsi was £1200.
If you go to the hfea website and do a search for clinics which egg share and your post code you will get a list. 

Hope this helps

olive xx


----------



## sharonstacey (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello all, 

Money off IVF for Egg Share can be done at the Londons Women Clinic.


----------



## SWLJules (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Mamma,

Just to add to this one, that you can also Egg Share essentially for free (apart from the additional fees already mentioned by the ladies below) at CRM in London. I've just gone through a donor IVF cycle there as a recipient with egg-share. You need to be under 36yrs I think and will need to undergo some tests etc. - will be the same for any UK egg sharing programme. All your basic IVF costs, scans & medication are covered by the recipient.

Good luck with it all.

Jules x


----------



## pixi (May 8, 2010)

hi does any1 know if any of the irish clinics do any of the egg sharing ??


----------

